# A/C Installation



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I figured I'd give the forum a shot on this....

Looking for suggestions. I bought a split level A/C for the mother-in-law basically for us when we visit. Bought it online from here in the US and it was onsite in Eastern Samar 8 days later which I thought an amazing feat.

Anyway, I figured how hard could it be to install but have found this is a pretty major undertaking. Seems that most of these are bought with installation included from a dealer but I'm out of luck with how I purchased it. Was 10K less, I guess that's why.

The closest major city is Tacloban City so we don't have the benefit of a Manila or Cebu of easily finding someone. Besides going to appliance stores in the malls and seeing who their installers are I'm lost. We've asked businesses who have them and they all say the install came with their purchase.

Any ideas?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I figured I'd give the forum a shot on this....
> 
> Looking for suggestions. I bought a split level A/C for the mother-in-law basically for us when we visit. Bought it online from here in the US and it was onsite in Eastern Samar 8 days later which I thought an amazing feat.
> 
> ...


You already hit on my idea = Go to an appliance store like Abenson's etc at the mall. Visit with their installer and pay him (them) a fair amount to get it done the RIGHT WAY. If you hire just some local that "says" he can do it, it will be screwed up so bad you won't believe it. Friend of mine here used the Abenson's installers for a split type bought elsewhere and no problems in the end...

*PS. I think I still owe you a PM but for the life of me, I can't find the one you sent.*


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Already thought of Abensons and unfortunately the closest ones are in Cebu. My brother-in-law is going to the place he bought his freezer which also sells A/C units to ask. Hopefully this will be easy lol.

And for the life of me I can't remember if I even PMed you so it's ok. LOL


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*AC unit*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Already thought of Abensons and unfortunately the closest ones are in Cebu. My brother-in-law is going to the place he bought his freezer which also sells A/C units to ask. Hopefully this will be easy lol.
> 
> And for the life of me I can't remember if I even PMed you so it's ok. LOL




Hopefully the store selling the AC has an installer, wish I had known that when we bought ours, if not this shouldn't be to big a task depending on the kind of building you live in, concrete or wood, hopefully concrete it's easier with experienced welders, they install the mounting bars that also double as security from theft and a certified electrician (correct guage wire real important and correct amperage circuit breakers) know how to do this, we had ours rush installed for 4,000 peso's, but it can be done for much less if you're not in a hurry.

If you can pick the brand name also go with one that has a Japense compressor or made in Japan, we use the brand name "Carrier".


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Assuming the brand you bought has a presence in the Philippines, you could probably email them and ask for a list of resellers / installers in your area. That said, all the equipment will install 95% the same, so you really don't need a factory installer, but you absolutly do need someone with the proper equipment to do the job. It was interesting, to say the least, to watch ours being installed. Saftey and tools  I wanted to buy Fujitsu as they have proven to be very good and are one of the most technically advanced a/c's, but ended up getting Carrier because my wife has a relative who works for them in Manilla so we were able to get our installation completed by hand picked experienced installers.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Got it all installed and it's working great! Came out to be 8000P, which included 4 hr round trip and all the hoses, parts, electric hookup, etc which didn't come with the unit. Considering the prices some of you told me I thought it a pretty fair deal.


----------

